# Can you tell if ready for harvest from picture alone?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 23, 2007)

Took a sample a few days ago. The high was more in my head so it may still be a little early but head highs are sort of what I'm looking for so perhaps the time is near.










Thanks for any replies. I'm a little worried somebody might see my baby and rip her from the ground since people around here do that sort of thing.


----------



## KADE (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say it is early since all i have to look at is the hairs...  you should be looking at the trichomes (crystals) on the bud/leaves... it'll tell u exactly when u'll want to cut them down.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 27, 2007)

you`ll need a jewelers loop or magnification device with a power of 30x, apparently you can pick them up at Radio shack for $15-IMO wait until you can see the first trich to turn amber and then mark your harvest window as open.
it`s all about personal preferance, harvest for your required high.


----------

